# case mod



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Ok, I think I may want to put a window into case. Maybe a nice blue light. Anyone got any recomendations for window kits, what tools work best, tips, tricks. Anything?

Also how does the window etching working? You know the designs they sell that put a design on the window.


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

Okay... some places to check are definately Directron.com... they have a pretty good selection of everything.... now depending on your level ov expertise with power tools it may be simple to use a dremel, but if you have a jigsaw or whatever that would probably be simpler... they also sell a nibbling tool, and all you need with that is a starter hole... cordless drill and then the nibbler takes little bites so you can make your shape whatever you want.( it's a non power hand tool) The window etching is very similar to the vinyl decals you see on imports... only thing is it is see thru.... I believe I posted a list of my favorite sites somewhere, but it's probably in the archive. www.7volts.com is a good place to start for instructions and links to good prices... so I'll let Speedo and the others take it from there... since I'm not all that experienced.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

This may be of help. The SPEEDO Way


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I was looking for that thanks.


Anyone know where I can pick up a dragon window etching?


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

I think you'd have to get that custom.... you'd be better off commissioning one of those vinyl cutting companies after you've installed it and got the dimensions and design because most of the PC places online that offer anything close to that want an arm, a leg, and your left nut to boot so your better off going local.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

bump


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

well, if you want to do it in a spirit of a true modder you can :

find a drawing/sketch of a dragon that you like

print it out (make sure its appropriate size)

buy a piece of plexi and remove the paper backing...

lay down your printout or sketch and lay the plexi over it so you can see the sketch trough the plexi

take a sharpie and trace carefully the outline of the dragon on the plexi

get your trusty dremel, stick a engraver point in and carefully carve out the outline you marked with a sharpie...

you can try using multi purpose cutting kit for dremel and adjust it just far enough so the tip of the engraving point touches the surface of the plexiglass.


----------

